# Benalmadena household goods stores



## Hana1978 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am looking for reasonable priced household goods, furniture and electrical shops in Benalmadena and surrounding area please if anyone can recommend any shops they have used? I need to buy beds, tv, hoover etc. I have a car and can drive to Malaga etc if anybody can recommend good stores. Thank you.


----------



## The Quilt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, next to Miramar Shopping Centre in Fuengirola is Dunnes,Aki,Worten and another few worth looking at,also,head in the opposite direction towards Malaga and visit Ikea,there are also many other stores around that area that you may find useful.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hana1978 said:


> I am looking for reasonable priced household goods, furniture and electrical shops in Benalmadena and surrounding area please if anyone can recommend any shops they have used? I need to buy beds, tv, hoover etc. I have a car and can drive to Malaga etc if anybody can recommend good stores. Thank you.


The Best 10 Furniture Stores in Benalmádena, Málaga, Spain

Sorry can't recommend any of these as it's many years since we lived and had our bar in Benalmadena but you never know one or two of them might be worth looking at.I know a lot of people would not be seen dead in the place but you always have Ikea.Also,you have your buy and swap sites on Facebook for Benalmadena,Fuengirola,Marbella and there seems to be a lot of new or nearly new furniture on these sites lately.apologies that I can't recommend anywhere.SB.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

If you head to Ikea, the shopping estate (Bahia azul) on the other side of the car park has a conforama (furniture shop) and a wortons (electrical shop), I shopped at both of these.


----------

